# Modern Glues Are Amazing



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I laminated some 1/8" thick sycamore to some 3/8" walnut for a box I'm working on, using good old Titebond II. In the course of cutting pieces to size, I sliced this off on the table saw. I was blown away that even on this paper-thin shaving, the sycamore would not separate from the walnut. Even when I tried, the walnut or the sycamore would split while the seam remained intact.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

yep, your right charlie, ive done plenty of glue ups and the wood will give before the seam, i imagine there is glue out there that we dont have ,except for on a commercial use that would put our glues to shame, i would like to find a test of where they have tried new glues to hide glues…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Obviously… You need a better table saw


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sharon, it wasn't easy setting the fence that close to the blade.


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

Pretty cool, eh? No on can blame their glue for weak joints.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

I use titebond II exclusively. Love it! But I have always wondered what the difference is between titebond I, II, and III. Anyone?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Basically, it is the level of water resistance. I is strictly for dry applications, II is water resistant, and III is supposed to hold up under outdoor use.


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

> Sharon, it wasn t easy setting the fence that close to the blade.
> 
> - CharlieM1958


I would like to see your push stick for that….


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't even consider any other glue


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

> Sharon, it wasn t easy setting the fence that close to the blade.
> 
> - CharlieM1958
> 
> ...


That WAS the push stick…


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Wood glues have been amazing for a very long time. 
I have no doubt at all that hot (or liquid) hide glue would render the same result. 
..... not trying to start an argument but if HHG weren't able to get the job done it wouldn't be my go-to glue.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have not tried titebond II yet, it's good to know it is as reliable as TB-I and TB-III, I have always used TB 3 for all my glue ups but have a spare bottle of TB I in case a shorter open time is needed.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Paul, you are right, of course. My point was not really to extol the virtues of Titebond over more traditional glues (although I admit that is how it sounded). I was just pretty darned amazed that the pieces would hold together so tenaciously on such a thin sliver.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

No problem Charlie, I'm a bit like a reformed smoker.
I still occasionally use pva but if it's important I'm a complete convert to HHG.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to only use TB III, and only recently switched to TB II (strictly because of cost). One difference I immediately noticed was the III had a longer working time. I find the shorter working time with II to be frustrating sometimes, but they both cure stronger than Superman in the end.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I use standard Titebond most of the time because it is cheaper and plenty strong, and use III when I need water resistance or longer open time.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> No problem Charlie, I m a bit like a reformed smoker.
> I still occasionally use pva but if it s important I m a complete convert to HHG.
> 
> - shipwright


Well you got me to try it. And I'm using it more and more now. Might use it on my nightstands instead of normal glue.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the workability and moderate setting time of TBII. I only use TBIII for dark colored wood glueups like walnut, because it has a darker color when dry.


----------

